# t/c 30-40 krag ai reloading



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, has any one reloaded the 3040 krag ai. I would like to rechamber my contender for it but have been told the brass will not take the fireforuming. any thougts are welcomed. Thanks Bob.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Howdy Bob. You may want to ask the guys over Speciality Pistols that question as I seem to remember a couple guys shooting the .30-40 Krag or .30-40 AI.

You can PM me for the link if you need it.

Larry


----------

